# Digital voice recorders



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I recently purchased a digital voice recorder, an Olympus ws-700m. My concern is that when I play back the recording, even with the volume on high it is barely audible. If I download the file to my computer it is better, but not near as loud as my old mini cassette recorder. 

I have tried changing some of the recording options, but this did not seam to help much. I read the reviews of a bunch of different recorders and the Olympus seamed to have the best reviews, some of the other brands seamed to have the same problem I am experiencing. 

My question is, do digital recorder play back at a lower volume do to the smaller speaker size or did I just happen to get a bad one? Any one that has used or has one how is the volume on playback on yours?


----------

